# can anyone show me a label?



## krissy (Jun 11, 2009)

i am trying to envision a cigar band type label and how they work before you wrap them around a soap. like how all the info is placed on the band and what goes where. thanks!!


----------



## flyingpig (Jun 19, 2009)

I'd be glad to show you mine, but I haven't yet figured out how to post an image in the forum.  About nine tries ended in failure.  When I get it right, I'll post a small pic.  But basically I just print them 6-up on my inkjet, cut them, wrap 'em around and use a glue stick to fasten them.  It's simple, looks good and doesn't cost much.


----------



## flyingpig (Jun 19, 2009)

Took me a while, but I got it figured out...here's my cigar band...


----------



## oldragbagger (Jun 25, 2009)

Flying Pig, I love your design.  Very cute and catchy.  I would venture to say that no one would forget your name after seeing that logo because it is the kind  that would stick in your mind.  Exactly the goal, right?


----------



## krissy (Jun 25, 2009)

thank you! can you explain how you put the ingredients part on it? i was wanting to see a flat label without any soap so i can see how people put their ingredients in relation to their label fronts. am i making sense?


----------



## Deda (Jun 25, 2009)

Like this?


----------



## Dixie (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't know if you can see it here or not but I use a crimper for the paper and I have found that just plain ole typing paper will crimp too ....how inexpensive is that!









These were test labels, I now turn the ingredients upside down so when you turn the soap over the ingredient list will read right side up.


----------



## Dixie (Jun 25, 2009)

Fly pig labels are sooooo cue!


----------



## krissy (Jun 25, 2009)

thank you! that is exactly what i was looking for! i see how it works now!


----------



## Dixie (Jun 25, 2009)

Your welcome. I can't wait to see yours !


----------



## oldragbagger (Jun 25, 2009)

Where did you get the crimper?


----------



## krissy (Jun 25, 2009)

lol, me either! i am still trying to think of how i want my label to look. dh says more like the "olden days" with a plain paper wrapping covering the soap. i want more of a 1/2 to 3/4 "cup" that tha bars sit in. then there is the whole logo thing and how everything should look on paper. i have a few ideas but the first one i thought up is close but not quite what i want.


----------



## Dixie (Jun 25, 2009)

oldragbagger


> Where did you get the crimper?



You can get them at any craft store. I got mine at joanns


----------

